# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Por fin nos damos cuenta

## Jonasino

El tema del intercambio energético con Europa es de vital importancia para España, que salvo excepciones es una isla a estos efectos. Es fundamental para nosotros poder intercambiar energía, tanto eléctrica como gas natural o petroleo. Así lograremos sistemas mucho mas estables no solo en cuanto a calidad de suministro sino a mejor aprovechamiento de fuentes propias y mucha mas rentabilidad económica. Bienvenido sea todo lo que avancemos en esto. Aqui si que es un SI al trasvase energético en ambos sentidos.
http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...66_941116.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora sólo falta que se importe la claridad y precios de la energía en Europa y no se exporte la golfería de las Eléctricas que operan en España.

 Como ya tengo muchos años, creo que puede pasar lo segundo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora sólo falta que se importe la claridad y *precios de la energía en Europa* y no se exporte la golfería de las Eléctricas que operan en España.


Eso es impensable 

Sólo hay que ver la racha que llevamos...

----------

